# Riders vs Stamps



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I can hardly wait.

I really need to change my location, it makes me look like I'm cheering for the wrong team.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Go Riders! :2guns:

:smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Go Riders! :2guns:
> 
> :smile:


Hell Yah!!!! You looked at my location didn't you, Gotcha!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

PS) Feel free to use the rider flag as your avatar as well. Just right click and save Image as from my avatar.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Henry's in for a tough time - _*GO RIDERS!!*_


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Hell Yah!!!! You looked at my location didn't you, Gotcha!


Yeah, I did. kqoct

But, I've been a Rider fan all my life. Couldn't help myself, LOL

bd


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> OK, I'm a Riders fan until the end of this month.
> 
> But that's it.


We'll take the disgruntled Eskimo fans for the rest year. Absolutely!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My money is on the Stampeders.

9kkhhd


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rider fans are the heart and soul of the CFL. I mean it's not like other fans don't care, but Rider fans *really* care. You always get the sense watching them that it is their team. Then there is that sign you pass on the border that says "You are now entering Riderville, pop. 1,000,000". :smile:

As an Ottawan, I also feel like it's partly my team as well. It's not just the semi-shared name. It's the fact that many of our best players ended up in Regina. You guys got Ron Lancaster, then years later you got Joseph, Murphy and Armstead. Only Armstead remains, but I still think of the green and white as being like that successful cousin-by-marriage that you like to brag you're related to.

Part of me says it would be nice for the home team to play at the Cup. But another part of me says that filling the stands with green and white would make it a special event.

As for me, I intend to wear my white cowboy hat and an Ottawa Rough Riders jersey that my cousin says he'll loan me. I have absolutely no idea where I'll be sitting, but I gather it is somewhere with a decent seat since it was one of those free-ticket-for-a-dignitary things. I'll try and make myself visible. No chest-baring, though. :wave:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

No love for the Lions' unlikely foray into the east?

Kind of tragic irony that Hamilton was able to pick their playoff opponent in their final regular season game, and the lucky recipient knocked them out anyways.
Add another twist with Casey Printers returning from oblivion to do the damage.

But they will likely get run over by the Allouette bus in short order.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been wearing red all week--and I'm cheering on the Stamps.
I think they can do it.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Heard once that Anthony Calvillo was a guitar player - despite being a ball-buster on the playing field, he's gotta be a pretty good guy if he slings a guit!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

6 hours and counting down...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

puckhead said:


> But they will likely get run over by the Allouette bus in short order.


well, my Leos met the bus in an awful hurry. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

puckhead said:


> well, my Leos met the bus in an awful hurry. :sport-smiley-002:


 
Yep, Ouch!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

puckhead said:


> well, my Leos met the bus in an awful hurry. :sport-smiley-002:


It wasn't looking bad until they backed up the bus and ran over them again


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

he he he he, I'm giddy like a school girl.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

kksjurkksjurkksjur


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Two very impressive showings today. After watching the Als-Lions game, I thought somebody was going to have to run roughshod over somebody else in the Western final for the Cup to be a game worth watching. The Riders did not disappoint, and in front of a stadium full of fans like that, how could you expect anything different?

Those interceptions are what did it. It was like watching an airbag inflation in reverse. The Stamps just had the life sucked out of them in mere seconds.

My sincere condolences to both Lions and Stamps fans. It's tough watching your team get to that point for legitimate reasons, and then have nothing to offer when it counts.

On the other side, Darian Durant having his parents in the stands watching him play in Regina for the first time, and having such a convincing and stylish victory, has got to be one of those things he and his family will remember for the rest of their lives. Doesn't get much sweeter than that. I'm happy for him.

I guess now I have to wear the watermelon helmet, eh?:smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I guess now I have to wear the watermelon helmet, eh?:smile:


I'm going shopping tomorrow before the city is sold out. :smile:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

The grocers bring in extra watermelons in this province to meet the demand. Perhaps we should bring a few more to Calgary next weekend for the Cup in case Cowtown runs out.

I tend to think everyone looks good in Green 9kkhhd


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I'll bet there's lots of tickets for sale now for next week's game.


Not for long... They're coming!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My understanding is that it's sold out.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mhammer said:


> My understanding is that it's sold out.


I think nkjanssen's point was a ton of those sold out tickets are held by Calgarians that were hoping to see the Stamps in the game.
I would imagine Calgary's Craiglist is loaded this morning. :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

puckhead said:


> I think nkjanssen's point was a ton of those sold out tickets are held by Calgarians that were hoping to see the Stamps in the game.
> I would imagine Calgary's Craiglist is loaded this morning. :smile:


Yep, it's loaded up this morning. What's funny is the many $1 tickets available that include a used stampeder crying towel. LOL, my brothers in arms are having some fun with Craigslist.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Calgary fans ride the bandwagon. It isn't going to the show so they are selling their tickets.

PS) You think I could find one stamps fan on my floor never mind one that actually watched the game yesterday. Not! That's how much Calgary loves their team.


----------

